# Sage barista express - issues with getting a good coffee out of it!



## Littlegmoon (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi guys, this week I purchased a sage barista express, thankfully I knew the potential struggles of this machine from a technical point of view! I've moved from a fully automated bean to cup, and now have to face all of the challenges of getting everything right for a great coffee!

I've read the instructions, followed them, played about a bit and got some great coffee!

The issue I'm having is getting the thing to stay in the sweet spot.

Here's what happens:

Pre infusion to flow - 6 seconds

Extraction sits in the sweet spot for 2 - 3 seconds, then the dial hits the max point.

Extraction is 16 seconds (I took a video to see where things were)

I'm having to grind course (11)

A single grind is 8 gram

I'm using a good quality bean - Pact coffee house blend

If I attempt a fine grind, I get pretty much nothing out.

Course, I'm getting a shot but it's on the bitter side.

The instruction guide says for the perfect coffee:

Flow should start after 4 to 7 seconds

Dial should be in the espresso range

Extraction 25 - 35 seconds

Can anybody suggest there I may be going wrong.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

We need to establish some parameters

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios

Weight your dose in grams to 0.1g

Weight your espresso made while you are making it

Make your life easier and switch to a double basket please, single baskets are the devils work (and ignore the noise that says stick with the single basket)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Have you got some scales?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

If you are going to use the single, use more coffee 10.0g & pull the shots long (40-60g)


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

You need to know how much coffee (in grams) you are producing with a 16 second extraction time- good advice above re the scales. If the dial is at max and it tastes bitter it sounds like you're likely to be over extracting, but in that case after 16 seconds there would be very little liquid in the cup- correct me if I'm wrong someone! Definitely use the double basket- when I had a BE I generally dosed at 18-18.5g in the double basket and would get anything from 30 to 50g of coffee depending on the bean- typical extraction time being in the region of 30 seconds (from the moment you press the button) and the needle being in the middle to upper part of the espresso range on the dial. Also look at how the shot pours- is it just dripping out or does it gush out and blond very quickly?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

You have scales as you are using 8g. As mentioned that sounds light to me. I'd suggest taking a look at what the razor tool leaves but some people have problems with the puck rotating. I haven't and it does leave a decent dose but on the single a few 1/10g extra may help. You will need scales that can show that meaningfully.

I use the single on the BE a lot. I have never managed to get the perfect needle behaviour with it shown in the manual. What I looked for was some flow during the 10 sec infusion usually some way into it - the time will vary with grind as you would expect. The needle would then swing over to max indicating that the over pressure valve has opened. It's a bit of a knife edge. Grind a bit too fine and it dribbles come out. There should be a smooth slow flow - after all a single is aiming at 30g out - not a lot of fluid. The 30g can be adjusted to taste though, more or less by a large margin in practice.

I think the double can show the behaviour of the needle as shown in the manual as mentioned by some one else. I've not used it much but that relates to the beans I tend to use. The single can be way too weak on some. I'm tempted to say lots but there are all sorts out there.

I'm tempted to ask if this is a new or used machine. Sometimes people play with burr setting but that shouldn't matter really. 11 does sound like a coarse setting to me but machines will vary. It's not far off a setting that I wouldn't expect the needle to go so far as reaching over pressure on my machine when a single is used. Over pressure is a poor name really - there is no harm in using it. It just limits the pressure that the pump can produce.

Initially rather than try to program the buttons on the machine I just used the single or double button at their default settings and that was on the single basket. You might like to try that initially with every grind you try and then taste. Also weigh the output so that you can get an idea of the in to out ratio. Then maybe program one way or the other according to taste.

John

-


----------



## GogFather (Apr 23, 2018)

I also use Pact coffee and have found the default settings on the Sage BE were sufficient with grind setting 7/8 using double basket (go double or go home!







), I get a nice long espresso every time with the pressure needle in the upper quadrant.

I haven't weighed my dosage for a while so can check that out later and post back here if this helps.


----------

